# Need a labour job in Canada



## InnocentCute (Sep 14, 2011)

Hye All,

Guys i just want your advises and suggestions about a labour jobs in Canada, i am from Pakistan, and i really want to to move in Canada, so guys which Canadian company hiring a foriegner workers? or should i apply thru online? 


Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

InnocentCute said:


> Hye All,
> 
> Guys i just want your advises and suggestions about a labour jobs in Canada, i am from Pakistan, and i really want to to move in Canada, so guys which Canadian company hiring a foriegner workers? or should i apply thru online?
> 
> ...


Unless you have some skills you will find it almost impossible to immigrate to Canada.
What skills do you have?


----------



## InnocentCute (Sep 14, 2011)

on a Construction firm.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

InnocentCute said:


> on a Construction firm.


So, you have no importable skills. It's highly unlikely you would be permitted to immigrate to Canada.


----------



## InnocentCute (Sep 14, 2011)

Well Thanks for your concern, but what should i do next, should i apply for immigrate or searching on net?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

InnocentCute said:


> Well Thanks for your concern, but what should i do next, should i apply for immigrate or searching on net?


Read the following and do the scoring test to determine if you have sufficient points to even begin the application.
Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

If you don't have skills which can be backed up like a degree, or diploma, or cert's, i would suggest to try a different country. It will be virtually impossible to get into Canada as per your posts.


----------

